# Dogs in hot cars.. A Rant



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

O.k. So bare with me as this might be a little long, but I really need to get it off my chest to people I know who will understand. 

So just headed back home from a walk with Penny and my nephew (I was baby sitting so took him for a walk with Penny) and crossed through the mall parking lot to get home. When I notice a dog in a van with the windows down maybe an inch sitting right in the sun. I noted the time and as I had Penny with me could not go into the mall I dropped Penny off at home and my sister had got home early so left Noah at home while I went back over to the mall (this was about 20 mins after so roughly 30 - 40 mins had gone past.

The car was still there the dog still inside, I noticed an RCMP (cops) across the road so instead of calling 911 I ran over to go speak with him... He put his hand inside the car and stated it was not overly hot and the dog seemed fine and he could come back in an hour to check on the dog! Its 83F out today and its really hot esp in the sun let alone in a dark green van! 

I ran back home again to grab my camera and as I started to document the car with the dog in it a 70+ year old woman came out of the mall to leave it was her dog in her van!! I was very abrupt with her and told her flat out that I had already had the cops there and that I was waiting for a call back from animal control (called them and they said that the AC officer would have to call me back) and that she is lucky I didnt smash out the windows, she started telling me off saying she has raised dogs for 50 years and "toby" (the dog in question) is fine and that she always leaves him in the car. By this time the dog had been in the car for over an hour! And I told her how long I had noted the dog in there she flat out corrected me saying he was in there for 3 hours! I screamed at her how her dog was going to die and yes I started swearing in the heat of the moment and she took a swing at me!!! Thats right a 70+ year old woman tried to punch me! Now I feel horrible as I was raised to respect my elders and I actually balled my eyes out after the incident because its not like me to swear for one thing and its not like to scream at an elder nor swear at them but this lady had it coming and I had posted it on a community facebook group and several people commented on it saying the know the lady and they work in the mall and how she is so rude to everyone and even they know she leaves the dog in the car!!! 

I took pictures of her, the dog, the van, and the license plate. The AC officer got "busy" and told me she would call me on Monday... I am making a formal complaint and this is NOT the first time this lady (this is the first time ive confronted her) has left her dog in the car but this is the first time being active in doing something about it because its sickening! I am not going to let this lady get away with this, and I am no longer going to be playing Miss Nice Lady because I now have AC on my speed dial on my cell and will be reporting every one I come across leaving their dog in cars during the summer... 

Sorry about the long rant but if I have to start taking a few hours of my time and make posters/flyers and post them on bulletin boards put them on car windows, do demonstrations, put it on radio stations, walk around parking lots frequented by people who do this with poster boards saying to not leave them in cars and what happens and what will happened when they do then Im going to start doing it Im not going to sit around and complain anymore time to get proactive!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Yesterday, a man surrendered a beautiful black lab to the shelter suffering from heat stroke. He'd left it in his car--on a day when it was 95. Instead of going straight to his vet for emergency care, he took it to the shelter. It was infuriating.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Magwart said:


> Yesterday, a man surrendered a beautiful black lab to the shelter suffering from heat stroke. He'd left it in his car--on a day when it was 95. Instead of going straight to his vet for emergency care, he took it to the shelter. It was infuriating.


Wow are you serious!?! That is very VERY low I would have been freaking out that is SOOOO not right!


----------



## Rodimus80 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a couple thoughts on this I wanted to share. The first is I whole-heartily agree the dog owner should be criminally punished. People fail to realize or care that the dog was instrumental in our species building up a civilization. They are treated like 2nd class citizens and it's repulsive. Laws should be changed and punishments more severe for the mistreatment of dogs. My other thought is why did you feel the need to get involved? And why did you feel it was appropriate for you to lecture another adult on behavior which you consider wrong? Who are you? Be careful my friend, many people have thought that having the moral high ground entitled them to a voice, and that led them into trouble. I myself use to be like that. I called it the "Hero Complex". Having to right every wrong I saw. Then I got to a point in my life that I decided it just wasn't worth my time. I have a short window in life and I will live it to the fullest. And I will be damned if I allow some inferior primitive to disrupt my happiness.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Rodimus80 said:


> I have a couple thoughts on this I wanted to share. The first is I whole-heartily agree the dog owner should be criminally punished. People fail to realize or care that the dog was instrumental in our species building up a civilization. They are treated like 2nd class citizens and it's repulsive. Laws should be changed and punishments more severe for the mistreatment of dogs. My other thought is why did you feel the need to get involved? And why did you feel it was appropriate for you to lecture another adult on behavior which you consider wrong? Who are you? Be careful my friend, many people have thought that having the moral high ground entitled them to a voice, and that led them into trouble. I myself use to be like that. I called it the "Hero Complex". Having to right every wrong I saw. Then I got to a point in my life that I decided it just wasn't worth my time. I have a short window in life and I will live it to the fullest. And I will be damned if I allow some inferior primitive to disrupt my happiness.


Because if everyone took the approach as to let people do this, dogs would suffer, more dogs would die and this would go unnoticed and unchanged, I sat back long enough letting people do this but Im sorry it IS wrong to leave a dog in a hot car. So Im sorry if you want to sit back and let people do whatever then that is YOUR choice, it is MY choice to try to stop this from happening and I do live my life to the fullest just because Im standing up for a cause wont shorten my life nor will it do any harm. Why do I think it was right? Because it is LAW here that it is illegal to leave a dog in a hot car that gives me the right. And who do I think I am? Lets see I am an avid animal lover who cares for all animals and feel that if I do not do anything to help/prevent this stuff from happening I feel I am condoning what people do, my "voice" will educate people and get them to understand that animal cruelty and neglect is not right and will not be tolerated, and will help those animals suffering. So Im sorry if this offended you but if that was the case you should have moved on and not commented but thats JMHO.


----------



## OyMyShepherdBoy (Jun 13, 2013)

I cannot stand seeing dogs left in cars! It's like leaving a baby in a car, temperatures sky rocket in a car left in the sun regardless of windows being cracked! It infuriates me. I have always taken my dogs in the car but only to places where I knew they could go in with me, and never leave them unattended in a car! 

I cannot believe the police officer was so okay with the dog being in the car! I suppose not everywhere has the legislation and fines my city has for dogs left in cars in any unhealthy situation (although the punishment should be more severe).


----------



## MegRose (May 25, 2013)

I completely understand where you're coming from. 
Dogs shouldn't be left in cars for long periods of time. 
How did the dog seem though? Was he acting overly hot or distressed? 
But, as another person said, who are you to tell people what they should and shouldn't do? I don't think it was your business to get into. 
I'm not trying to sound rude or anything. I would NEVER leave my dog in a car (especially not for three hours). 
Some people just treat their dogs differently. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I can't say what I would do, it would depend on the full context.

I take my dogs lots of places and it gets hot and humid here (humidity is the annoying part!) just like everywhere else in the summer. If I have a dog in the car I have the front and middle windows down. Not just cracked but at least a foot open. The rear wings are open. I park in the shade and/or shade the crate with a white rag. Any dog in a crate also has a pail of water. Most times the dogs are far more comfortable than I am but I don't need random people calling the police or busting through my windows. If I'm in a iffy or unknown spot (like a restaurant), I actually lock the crates. At work I park in a private lot and we have security and of course at my various training venues everyone is there with dogs and the doors and hatches are left open as well.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

It's good to take action, but be careful, next time the person taking a swing at you may be younger, more violent and actually connect, no need to get yourself injured. Maybe you could make copies of the hazards of pets being left unattended in hot cars and leave them on the windshield, that is if the dog is not in distress, if it is then report it. Just print out copies and keep a few in your car or whatever. Less confrontational and you may educate some pet owners. Just a thought.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I take my dogs places summer and winter. I leave them in the car for hours. I am conscious of the temperature and where I park, and how far down my windows are, and the back is open, where the sun is, and how the dogs are.

If the police officer put his hand in the vehicle and found the temperature to be not too bad, maybe you should have gone on your way and minded your own business. You alerted to a possible problem, the officer took his time to check out the situation and deemed it ok. You did your part. 

Confronting the lady is kind of like me writing this post -- you aren't going to like it, neither did she. You called the cops you should have let them deal with it. Now you are a vigilante and you became aggressive when she said she has had dogs for 50 years, etc. You were not going to take no for an answer. 

She was pushed to a higher state of violence than she ever would have if you would have let it be when you alerted the cops. 

There are a lot of dogs in the world and many of them are in life-threatening situations. You cannot save them all. You need to realize where to draw the line. I think you over-reacted and then the woman reacted to your over-reaction. 

Was she right in trying to take a swipe at you? No, probably not. It depends on whether you were impeding her from getting in her car and driving away. While she was wrong, she would have never tried to hit you if you were not seriously out of bounds. 

I think you should just let it be. The woman has had dogs for a lot of years and hasn't managed to kill one this way yet. Maybe, just maybe she does know what she is doing.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

people like you are soooo annoying. you freak out because a dog is in a car so you flag down a cop. he looks things over and tell you to go on your way. so then you call animal control. they clearly dont think its serious enough and basically tell you to mind your business. so now you come on here to complain. MIND YOUR OWN BUSINESS! you dont tell people how to raise their kids and you dont tell people how to raise their pets. it would've been hilarious if you busted a window of a car where a cop already deemed the dog was not in any distress. 

that lady had every right to be upset. i wouldnt want anyone to confront me at my car and tell me how to raise my dog. if the dog wasnt panting heavily then MIND YOUR OWN BUSINESS!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Even if the dog is panting heavily, that's not necessarily distress. My dogs are all panting pretty heavily today. It's hot and humid. We don't use AC. They've got access to fresh water indoors and out and I have fans on the floor in shaded areas of the house. Obviously we're not running 5 miles at high noon. They are all panting despite having done nothing since earlier this morning. If a dog is panting to the point of gasping (like really quick, shallow pants), that would concern me but heavy panting is just the dog's way of cooling himself.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is a very real concern, and you were acting out of concern for the animal. And we do understand that. We (most of us on here anyway) understand the problem with the sun baking on a car making the inside too hot. And we know that not everyone considers this. 

But there is a right way, and a wrong way to go about these things. Calling the cop over was really the right thing to do. He took charge and handled the situation, and at that point you could be done. 

That wasn't enough, you felt you should educate the owner. Fine. But you have to learn tact. Heck, I know I have none, and am way too direct so when the cop said the temperature seemed ok, I would have probably left. But you wanted this woman to realize the danger to her pet, so you waited, and then the choices are more delicate. 

I mean, if you would have seen her approaching and said, "Oh, I am so glad you're out here, I was so worried about your dog in the car, it's getting so hot, and inside it gets hot so fast." It might have been taken better than to let the woman know you called the police and animal control, and you staked out her car for over and hour, and you might have busted her window. 

When you give unsolicited advice there is a high probability that the response you get will not be what you want. So the best thing is to make it not sound like advice and to try keep confrontation to a minimum. Because when people feel attacked, the walls go up, and no real learning takes place.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Studies show that the temperature inside cars can heat to lethal temperatures within 30 minutes even if the weather outside is relatively cool. Regardless of outside air temperature, cars heat up at a similar rate - gaining 80 percent of their final temperature within 30 minutes. *Cars that start at a comfortable 72 degrees F (22 degrees C), for example, soar to a deadly 117 degrees F (47 degrees C) after 60 minutes in the sun. Cracking the windows scarcely affects the temperature inside.*
Nobody keeps statistics on dog deaths from being left in cars, but about 30 to 40 children die in parked cars each year. Considering that dogs aren't allowed in most places children are, and that dogs overheat more quickly than children, it's likely that hundreds of dogs die in closed cars every year.

How to Keep Your Dog Safe in the Summer | Petside


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

when the GF and I are out and about we have a minimum of 2 dogs and as many as 5, i`m very conscious of the temp, last year we went into a restaurant, the temp was 75, had Max and his girl Willow in the van, 2 bowl`s of fresh water, front windows were down half way, all the side windows were open, nice cross breeze, a little while later the manager came over and asked us if we own the van out there, the cops were there, the cop was looking in the van, the last thing you want to do is get your face in the widow of the van, Max is the only male in our pack of 6 dogs, and he lets you know, some good samaritan called the cops and told them the dogs are "over heated", the windows are tinted, the cop asked me open the side door, I said sure as soon as you remove your hand from your side arm, both dogs are registered Therapy dogs, so to the OP, its not really a bad thing you did, lot of dogs die from stupid people leaving them in cars, they even do it to their kids, a call to the police was the right thing to do, and you should have left it at that instead of going berserk


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

boomer11 said:


> people like you are soooo annoying. you freak out because a dog is in a car *so you flag down a cop. he looks things over and tell you to go on your way. so then you call animal control. they clearly dont think its serious enough and basically tell you to mind your business*. so now you come on here to complain. MIND YOUR OWN BUSINESS! you dont tell people how to raise their kids and you dont tell people how to raise their pets. it would've been hilarious if you busted a window of a car where a cop already deemed the dog was not in any distress.
> 
> that lady had every right to be upset. i wouldnt want anyone to confront me at my car and tell me how to raise my dog. if the dog wasnt panting heavily then MIND YOUR OWN BUSINESS!


http://www.drkatrina.com/yourpet/Dogs-healthadviceandtips/HeatStroke.aspx

Dogs that have been locked in cars or confined to other hot areas on hot or humid days are also at risk of suffering heat stroke. The risk is increased because they often do not have access to water. Often dogs can suffer heat stoke after being confined to a sealed car, even for only a very short time. 
Heat stroke affects the entire body and can cause anything from only very mild signs to very severe and life threatening conditions. Dogs suffering heat stroke will usually have an elevated body temperature (greater than39.5oC). You should take your dog’s temperature rectally. *Sometimes a dog suffering from heat stroke may have had a chance to cool down and have a normal or only slightly elevated temperature by the time that you measure it. Other signs that your dog may show include persistent panting and agitation, brick red coloured gums, dullness, nausea, vomiting and diarrhoea, an elevated heart rate (greater than 120 beats per minute), weakness and muscle tremors. When it is more severe they may become confused, collapse and may have convulsions.*


I hardly feel the officer, by wiggling his fingers in the crack of the window had the ability to assess if the dog was fine. Van in the sun - temps in the 80's...clearly finger wiggling does not measure the temps, nor check heart rate, nor assess the gums - maybe he licked his finger first for a more accurate reading

Cop should be reported - or maybe local news contacted.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GatorBytes said:


> heat stroke
> 
> Dogs that have been locked in cars or confined to other hot areas on hot or humid days are also at risk of suffering heat stroke. The risk is increased because they often do not have access to water. Often dogs can suffer heat stoke after being confined to a sealed car, even for only a very short time.
> Heat stroke affects the entire body and can cause anything from only very mild signs to very severe and life threatening conditions. Dogs suffering heat stroke will usually have an elevated body temperature (greater than39.5oC). You should take your dog’s temperature rectally. *Sometimes a dog suffering from heat stroke may have had a chance to cool down and have a normal or only slightly elevated temperature by the time that you measure it. Other signs that your dog may show include persistent panting and agitation, brick red coloured gums, dullness, nausea, vomiting and diarrhoea, an elevated heart rate (greater than 120 beats per minute), weakness and muscle tremors. When it is more severe they may become confused, collapse and may have convulsions.*
> ...


Wow, now the owner of the dog -- that was still ALIVE after 3 HOURS of being in said HOT CAR, AND the police officer are BOTH morons!

C'mon, if the car was too hot, then the dog would be dead or having convulsions after an hour or three hours in the car. 

Maybe, just maybe the cop was able to stick his HAND in there and judge correctly that the car was ok at present.

It is NOT the same to leave a dog in a car as it is to leave a child in a car. You CAN legally leave a dog in a crate in your home, but you cannot leave a child in a crate in your home for the day while you are at work. It is apples to oranges.

Both children and pets do die in hot cars, but every dog left in a car is not in distress, nor in danger of being in distress.


----------



## Rodimus80 (Jan 13, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> Because if everyone took the approach as to let people do this, dogs would suffer, more dogs would die and this would go unnoticed and unchanged, I sat back long enough letting people do this but Im sorry it IS wrong to leave a dog in a hot car. So Im sorry if you want to sit back and let people do whatever then that is YOUR choice, it is MY choice to try to stop this from happening and I do live my life to the fullest just because Im standing up for a cause wont shorten my life nor will it do any harm. Why do I think it was right? Because it is LAW here that it is illegal to leave a dog in a hot car that gives me the right. And who do I think I am? Lets see I am an avid animal lover who cares for all animals and feel that if I do not do anything to help/prevent this stuff from happening I feel I am condoning what people do, my "voice" will educate people and get them to understand that animal cruelty and neglect is not right and will not be tolerated, and will help those animals suffering. So Im sorry if this offended you but if that was the case you should have moved on and not commented but thats JMHO.


Relax buddy. I wasn't insulting you. I was merely offering a 2nd voice. This a forum so that should be completely normal.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm copy/pasting my fb status of my experience from yesterday: 
23 hours ago
I didn't go off on a person today who left her Brindle Pit in her car while she shopped at Kohls.
I parked my van, and was texting someone, and saw her come up to her car saying "oh, are you getting hot?" so I looked up. 
When I got out , I went by her car and said "you are lucky! What a risk, shopping with a dog in your car in almost 90 degree sunny humidity. Why go shopping when you have a dog with you?" She then went off on me. I remained calm, because what good does it do to try to deal with people like that. I just repeated, you are very lucky This Time!. I sure hope she re-thinks her actions today.
Like · · Promote · Share

she wont.... ignorance SUX...
22 hours ago · Like · 1

I would have said "you are lucky, I was just about to break your window" or "I was just calling the police"... Should have taken a picture of her car w/the license plate and posted it to facebook.
22 hours ago · Unlike · 6

Jane: I didn't know about the dog until she approached her car, and said what she did to him. As she was yelling at me, her dog started going off on me(good dog!) and then she used the electric window to almost hurt him! That must have frustrated her more, because she kept saying "I'm not stupid" I just nodded my head...
22 hours ago · Like · 2

jeez! poor dog. 
22 hours ago · Unlike · 3

and the sad thing is they are in every busy parking lot in the heat of the day 
22 hours ago · Unlike · 2

Especially Walmart
22 hours ago · Like · 1

I've had people go off on me more than a few times. They have shopping carts full so don't tell me you were just running in and out. And one time a storm was hitting a dog sqeezed out of a window and was running around in the parking lot. I was wait...See More
22 hours ago · Like · 3

You handled it better than I would have. That probably would have sent me into labor. lol
22 hours ago · Unlike · 2

poor dog... 
22 hours ago · Unlike · 1

Jane, THANK YOU!!!
21 hours ago via mobile · Unlike · 2

someone has to be their voice 
21 hours ago · Unlike · 3

Because of the way the owners have gone off on me, I know it is upsetting them enough to get their adrenaline flowing. Hopefully it IS a wake up call to the ignorant(yes there are still ignorant people out there!!) and if they are then STUPID enough to let it happen again, the wrath of DOG should be unleashed on them.
21 hours ago · Like · 2
That b needed a check. She's lucky she came in contact with you bc I sure would have busted her window and cussed her out. Some people need to know they r wrong and to watch their actions.
21 hours ago via mobile · Like · 1

could have done what so many do these days... taken a video of the dog in the car, her license plate and then her tirade.. and posted it to YouTube!! embarrassment!!
21 hours ago · Like

Jane: I had my phone in my hand, probably would have been shot...I won't gode someone into violence.
21 hours ago · Like · 1

Why do all of the stable people with a firm grip on their temper get these opportunities????? I wish it had been me.I LOVE breaking out car windows to relieve stress, and this was a freebie as I felt a life was in danger.....
4 hours ago · Like · 3

PS, never have "slapped a b up" but It is on my bucket list...
4 hours ago · Edited · Like

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

My dogs are in my car all the time. When at search training, they stay in the crate in the car. The tailgate is open and they have plenty if fresh water. 

I live in a small, ridiculously safe country town, so occasionally I have a dog in the car when I run into CVS for something. If its under 70 I just keep it shut up. If its over that I leave the truck running with AC. Never had an issue. Until one day. 

It was about 85 and I needed to run into CVS to drop off a prescription. My dog Ike was in the car so I left it running. Did not think twice about it. I drop off my RX and stop at the front counter to get a pack of cigarettes( I know don't start) and as I am standing in line I notice a man, standing by the door dangling MY KEYS in his hand. Like a show and tell. This was the conversation that ensued, 

" what the F$&k, MY DOG IS THE CAR!!!!" I run, grab the keys from his hand and go to my car, check my dog ( he was fine it had been 3 minutes tops) go back into CVS. LIVID!!!!

Stranger " you know that you can get a fine for leaving your car running"

Me "HOW DARE YOU ENTER MY CAR AND TAKE MY KEYS OUT YOU AS$&&LE, YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO BREAK INTO MY CAR AND STEAL MY KEYS!!!!!!"

Stranger " I was just trying to keep you from getting a ticket"

Me " BY KILLING MY DOG!!!! MIND YOU OWN **** BUSINESS!!! YOU HAVE NO RIGHT!!! "

And yes I was screaming. To this day, just writing this makes me so **** angry I can hardly stand it. I take FULL responsibility for my dogs. I could have taken them home first. I could have done a lot different. By by Gosh that man had no right. None at all and my dog could have died. 

So a few lessons learned from this, I take my dogs home now. The people at CVS are scared of me. And I had no delusions that Ike would protect my car. He made not a peep. The man had no idea he was loose in the car. A 90 lb solid black GSD, stayed sleeping in the back seat. 

So yeah, this story adds nothing to the conversation. But I wanted to share. Oh wait, I can add something of value....

In my county, if a citizen sees a dog locked in a car that is in distress they are ALLOWED, to break a window to save the dog. It's a good samaritin law. The citizen won't get in trouble. And I would do it in a heart beat. IF I truly thought the dogs life was on the line. But I look and evaluate. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

an upscale college town has a brick throwing posse~ when they see dogs in vehicles. They don't know the circumstances, yet crash a window and let the dogs loose. Just as dangerous

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSGl3d4KOMk


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

gsdsar said:


> My dogs are in my car all the time. When at search training, they stay in the crate in the car. The tailgate is open and they have plenty if fresh water.
> 
> I live in a small, ridiculously safe country town, so occasionally I have a dog in the car when I run into CVS for something. If its under 70 I just keep it shut up. If its over that I leave the truck running with AC. Never had an issue. Until one day.
> 
> ...


It makes me nervous when friends say "I just leave the AC running" because mine has a tendency to go in and out, especially if the van is just idling, and you never know when that will happen to another vehicle....until it does. I do NOT trust the AC to keep them cool. If it's too hot without it (windows up, no water, no breeze) then it's too hot.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm not sure what I would have done...I wouldn't have screamed at an old lady, but I might have talked to the police. At the same tolken, unsolicited advise can be extremely annoying. For instance (and yes, I understand this is a slightly different situation), when I was around 14 I was very active in politics, and one of the things we did a lot were parades. I thought it would be fun to let our family dog be in the parade with us. He was a golden retriever who lived outside 365 days of the year until he became old, at which point he was moved to the garage. At this juncture he was an outside dog. So we're in the parade, and yes, it was hot, but he was used to it. He had a harness on him and was pulling a wagon (and by wagon I mean one of those little red wagons that you pull kids in) that was full of bags of candy, bags of pamphlets, etc.He was happy as a lark, loving getting to be with his people and see all the new people (this dog gave social butterfly a whole new meaning), when all of the sudden this lady ran up to me from the crowd and starts screaming at me about how I was going to kill my dog, how he shouldn't be outside in weather like that, etc. etc. I kept my calm and just said, "Thank you for your concern" and kept walking, but it made me mad. This is not a big town so the parade was at most an hour long, he lived outside, he was showing no signs of distress, but this lady took it upon herself to tell me I was going to kill my dog. The only thing I got out of it was the lady was a butting into things that weren't her concern, and that unless I saw something that was a clear and present danger I wold mind my own business from there on out. Again, not the same thing, but sort of in the sense that yelling (or even just speaking with an agressive tone) at someone doesn't usually do anything but tick them off.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

One summer, on a road trip, I saw a dog in a car in St. Louis, MO in a parking lot outside of a grocery store. The temperature at the time was 94+. The windows were not even cracked. 

We were going in for a quick trip of water and soda for the road.... our dog was still at the hotel (in AC) while we were running errands in prep of the rest of the trip.

When we came back out with our supplies, I noticed the car and dog was still there. The dog seemed to be in distress. I went back in to the store, spoke to the store manager and had them make a announcement over the PA system. 

Shortly after the announcement, the owner came out (sheepishly) and drove off!

I did wait to make sure that the owner came out... because, if they didn't, I wanted to make sure other steps were taken to ensure the safety of the dog. 

But, when they did come out, I did not approach them. My goal was for the dog to survive. When they came out, in response to the announcement that their dog was in danger, was probably enough education for them that day. I truly hope they never tried that again!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would have probably called the police after the police officer put there hand in the window and said it was okay. I don't ever leave my dogs in the car for more then 5 minutes...the only time is when I run into the gas station and I leave the car running. It doesn't take a lot for a dog to over heat. On a 85 degree day, leave the windows cracked and leave for 3 hours, tell me then if you get back in that car if you can even breath. It is completely miserable, how does the dog feel?


This story is just one that comes to mind. It is ILLEGAL to leave a dog in the car in 14 states as of now. In this case someone mentions in the article that its illegal to leave a dog in the car in Texas, they aren't on the list, but they will prosecute it as an animal cruelty law.
Man accused of killing his dog by leaving it in hot car in Galveston | abc13.com

Table of State Laws for Animals in Parked Cars


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You know I also take my dog and he has a nice spot in the back of the truck under the camper shell that I KNOW based on years of temperature monitoring does not get hotter than the outside air even in the direct sun.

EXCEPT when some "well meaning" passerby closes the windows for me even though it is obvious there is a dog inside. Please leave my truck alone!

It is so ridiculous I have had to block them open and put a magnetic sign with my cell number on the side of my truck and, of course, I lock my dog box so that nobody "frees" him. I should not have do these things. 

I would rescue a dog that was CLEARLY in distress but there is no way I would take it upon myself to scream at another adult or break into the windows. (and yes, sure, let the dog out so it can get hit by a car!). 

The woman said she had done this for 50 years. Her dog was FINE. Let it be. If you see a dog in distress (panting, tounge wide and fat, curled at the end) by all means take a picture and break the windows. Otherwise, you know.....


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

It's definitely one of my pet peeves- and biggest concerns. I usually have my dogs with me everywhere unless I'm at the grocery store (only place in Austin that doesn't allow pets inside). Anyway, I leave the car running with the A/C on... Who is honestly going to try and steal my car when they look in and see a big ass GSD snarling at them?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

I take my dog with me only on cooler days only. And its only if I'm going to be a half hour or shorter and he gets the windows cracked about four inches on each side. Any time its seventy and up he stays at home with the AC up... it does drive me insane when I see dogs locked up in hot weather sometimes without the window cracked even! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have always had dogs with me most of the time I go anywhere....I have water buckets in the crates; Ryobi fans (~$100 per fan with battery/charger) on each crate, roof open, all windows open at least half way, and rear door window up ....sometimes I will leave the air on, with windows partially down "just in case" when it is only a short stop....the dogs usually snooze in the crates - they are more comfortable there than in an outside kennel (and mine is very shaded and dogs only there for a few hours at a time too)

I had stopped after training one day, was in the grocery store 20 minutes - temp mid 80's - came out to my dogs barking like crazy....lady standing staring in at Csabre and Kougar....both VERY protective dogs....the lady went off on me about them dying in the car...had left a flyer on my window, was screaming at me that they were in distress...YES - BECAUSE YOU ARE STICKING YOUR FACE IN THEIR CAR! This lady was nasty and confrontational...I tried to point out - FANS, WATER, OPEN WINDOWS!!!! No danger! But she kept waving this little paper at me with the temps in a car on a hot day....DUH COMMON SENSE!!!! She wrote my license number down and started threatening me with the police - I told her I would call them myself as she was the one who was invading my vehicle....I just left...and I did call the local police and explain what happened....

I am all for alerting someone when the dog IS IN DANGER.....but use some common sense...my dogs were not stressed - many people know what they are doing when they have dogs in crates in a car.... with a little dog, you cannot leave the windows way down or the dog is just gone....jumps out or is stolen by some 'do gooder'! Seen that one on the news!

That is the key - *Use common sense!!!*

Lee


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Its odd that this came up. Today on facebook a rescue group posted the picture I attached.


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

My fear with leaving my dogs in my car isn't my dogs, it's other people. 

Now, let me preface this with the fact that I have called the cops on a dog left in the car. A dog who was clearly in distress (white gums, wheezing) in an IKEA parking lot on a 95 degree day. 

I've had someone threatening to break my windows because my dog, who was sleeping soundly with water, a fan, and absolutely zero signs of distress, was in the car on a 58 DEGREE DAY. 

I am currently living in an RV. Let me tell you how hot it gets in there. It would NOT be responsible to "leave my dog at home." 

So, I bring him with me. Usually, my husband or I juggle who stays with him while we run into the store, etc. Occasionally, I have to run an errand alone. I have a very new vehicle whose AC I have checked for just this reason. I leave him in there with the AC cranked, and it's bone-chilling cold. The car locks from the outside with a key-less ignition, so that I can lock him in with it running. I never do it for more than 15 minutes, and I always tape a note with my cell number to the window. 

But I still fear that some idiot will have thrown a rock through my window. 

As Leigh said, common sense is key. And sadly, you getting in that woman's face did absolutely nothing to get her to change her mind about the dog. People are stupid. Absolutely. I think we can all get behind saying "people who leave their distressed dogs in their car on a hot day are jerks." But people on both sides of the equation are frequently stupid.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So, after this thread yesterday, I got up this morning, and took care of the my dogs. Babs is coming with me because I am short a kennel, and today is my LONG day -- usually before 10am to after 1am, and it is just not fair to her to make her either hold it all day, or cause her to potty in the house, so I take her or one of the girls to my sisters for the day. 

Anyhow, while I was doing the dogs, my sister called and left a message. My house is in a dead zone, so after loading Babs up in the car, and getting on the road, I listened to the message and then called her. 

She wanted me to take her kids to some international festival in University Circle today and wanted me to pick up dinner makings for a light dinner that wouldn't need a lot of preparation time. 

I absolutely HATE driving in Cleveland, and University Circle is the worst. I have been lost there and the idea of two little kids in the car while I am lost in a really bad neighborhood put me into panic mode. At the same time I was trying to think of what I would make them. It was 10:30 AM. 

So I pull into my usual spot at my usual grocery store which is right next to the church in town that I am a member of. Now I was really, really active a few years ago, but for the last several they know that I work on Sundays. They decided to have their service out on the front lawn, and the entire congregation is there looking at me doing my grocery shopping on Sunday morning during the church service. Oh well, I thought as I went into the store. 

I forgot to roll down the window and open the back. Ick! After going back and forth all day yesterday. Actually Babs is in my car now with the windows up and the back shut, but it is the middle of the night. 

I bought ground chuck, onions, ketchup, milk, buns, green peppers, broccoli, mushrooms, celery, carrots, watermelon, cucumbers and ranch vegetable dip. I paid for my order and got it to the car and realized that I had left it all shut up. I NEVER do this. My congregation continued to stare at me. Uhg! 

Babs was ok. But only because it was 10:30 and not hot yet. And I wasn't in there long. I jumped in and got the AC running and thought about how if someone was _educating _me on how to keep my dogs, they would be keeping me from getting the AC going. I stopped and drug mart and picked up a head of cauliflour, leaving the windows down and the back open, and then drove 1.5 hours to my sisters house. 

Before removing the groceries from the car, I got Babs out, and her crate, and moved her to their Jacuzzi shed, as it would at least be shaded. 

I took the kids to this international festival that wasn't that crazy, and driving wasn't too bad with the Map Quest, but it was hot and buggy so we went to the Natural History Museum for a couple of hours.

After making them dinner, I took the girls to the park and let one of them walk her there and the other walk her back. It's a good hike, about 2 miles each way. But there's a water fountain at the park and I could let one of the girls hold the dog while the other pushes the fountain so I can cup my hands and get enough water to give the bitch a good drink.

And then we came back and had watermelon -- Babs too. 

The thing about AC is that it can fail. We lose police dogs that way, I think we have lost two in our county in the last decade due to failed AC units.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

llombardo said:


> I would have probably called the police after the police officer put there hand in the window and said it was okay. I don't ever leave my dogs in the car for more then 5 minutes...the only time is when I run into the gas station and I leave the car running. It doesn't take a lot for a dog to over heat. On a 85 degree day, leave the windows cracked and leave for 3 hours, tell me then if you get back in that car if you can even breath. It is completely miserable, how does the dog feel?
> 
> 
> This story is just one that comes to mind. It is ILLEGAL to leave a dog in the car in 14 states as of now. In this case someone mentions in the article that its illegal to leave a dog in the car in Texas, they aren't on the list, but they will prosecute it as an animal cruelty law.
> ...


I checked Ohio. Thank God they don't have this nonsense. You will get an animal cruelty ticket if you kill your dog in your car, but there is no law specifically saying dogs cannot be left unattended in a vehicle.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

selzer said:


> I checked Ohio. Thank God they don't have this nonsense. You will get an animal cruelty ticket if you kill your dog in your car, but there is no law specifically saying dogs cannot be left unattended in a vehicle.


It's not the law in Texas either but they will go after someone for it if they choose to. One day it might not be the law and the next day it might be. And it probably should be because there are more irresponsible people out there then responsible ones. Lots of people don't use common sense and that screws it up for those that do.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Also in Texas it is illegal to have a dog loose in a truck bed. Law requires dogs to be in a crate/kennel that is SECURED to the truck. Although I think having a dog in a truck bed in a kennel in Texas can be just as bad during the summer months. 

We have a cooling vest for Buggi, but I have a sedan. Even the backseat can get hot, but a/c +cooling vest rated at maintaining 59 deg F for 2 hrs at 100 deg F make me nervous. 

Plus, all those people that walk their dogs on pavement here when it's 90+ just grind my gears. 

Sorry for the rant. I guess you can say I have KENNELS worth of pet peeves lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Even though I agree 100% that the dog should not be left alone in a car in hot temperature, please be careful with how you are handling situations. I see some of your posts and they are quite confrontational with members here. it seems like you care deeply for animals and thats what gets you worked up. But respecting other people is also important. Maybe just letting the lady know you were waiting with her dog because you were concerned would be enough for her to think next time. If not you are not going to change her views. Take a step back, breathe and look at things rationally. Continuing to get angry and having a confrontation with an old woman after the police told you that things look okay could cause you only more trouble. People may not see it the way you do, if that old lady was to hit you and then say you attacked her first, they might believe her. Dont be a George Zimmerman.


----------



## TR6 (Apr 20, 2013)

I never had the perception of grey... It's always black and white... What I'm getting at is the fact that unless I have my spouse with me, I do not take my GSD to run errands that doesn't involve my dog (going to Get groceries = doesn't involve my dog, going to pet store or vet does). Especially now that the weather has hit 90+ everyday... Can't speak much for winter as my dog is only 5.5 months now. 

I have broken a window of a car that had a baby in the back with the windows up and car not running. Cops shook my hand and thanked me (I did call the cops before I broke the window). I wouldn't hesitate to the same for a dog. Even if the windows are down a couple of inches.

The way I see it: If YOU don't want to sit in a car without it running and having the windows down a couple of inches. NOTHING should. 

I love my dog, she is still a pup, a spoiled, life loving (in training the past 2 months from basic and now in intermediate) baby. It's not the money I paid to get her, not the money I spend to keep her trainer nor the care. She is family, and I love her to death  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think the main reason for differing opinions in this thread is what people are doing with their dogs. I don't take my dogs with me to run errands. Why would I take a dog along if he can't get out and come in and just has to sit in a hot car and wait? I do take my dogs a LOT of places, several times a week (Sunday Schutzhund, Monday agility, Tuesday flyball, Thursday nosework), but my dogs are in training in several venues at once, we compete once a month, and we travel for Schutzhund training each weekend that we aren't competing. So in the end, my dogs are in the van a LOT, but I don't cart them around town just to leave them in there, we are at training where they are taking turns. The van is "open" (hatch open, windows down, sliders open), dogs are all fully equipped with water pails, wet crate pads if necessary, shade tarps, etc. Yes, I've had a dog in my van for 8+ hours in the sun on a 90+ degree day but this was at training or at an all day trial/event, not parking a dog on the blacktop at Walmart and letting him sit there and stew.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> Even though I agree 100% that the dog should not be left alone in a car in hot temperature, please be careful with how you are handling situations. I see some of your posts and they are quite confrontational with members here. it seems like you care deeply for animals and thats what gets you worked up. But respecting other people is also important. Maybe just letting the lady know you were waiting with her dog because you were concerned would be enough for her to think next time. If not you are not going to change her views. Take a step back, breathe and look at things rationally. Continuing to get angry and having a confrontation with an old woman after the police told you that things look okay could cause you only more trouble. People may not see it the way you do, if that old lady was to hit you and then say you attacked her first, they might believe her. Dont be a George Zimmerman.


I would like to know the posts at which I was confrontational with members here?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Several years ago my hubby and I were out for dinner and were sitting on the outdoor patio under a shade awning with misters. It was the last week of August and the state fair was on so the place was crowded and it was very hot outside. When we arrived we parked next to a Suburban with the window cracked an inch. There was a little Yorkie that was panting heavily with a spatulated tongue and trying to get it's nose up to the window crack. 

As we were being seated we asked the hostess if she could find out who owned the vehicle and let them know the dog was in distress. She did not do that or we did not see the owner go to the vehicle which was in our site from the patio. So after about 10 minutes I asked for the manager or owner. Owner shows up at our table and I make the same request. Nothing. I finally walk to hostess desk and told her she had 5 minutes to locate the owner before I called the police. Now we get some action. Owner of the vehicle comes storming out and approaches our table through the wroungt iron gating around the patio, he cursed us up one side and down another and threatened us. Police got called - by me. We never accosted them, we asked the restaurant people to let them know the dog was in distress. 

Police did not arrest him but he got lectured and was asked to leave the restaurant. We finished the rest of our meal and enjoyed ourselves. 

People are nuts and you never know what they will do. It is sometiems safer to call the police and stay out of it. The dog was okay. Was the little dog really in distress? I am not sure. I could not tell, but it appeared that way to us and the right thing to do was attempt to help it. 

As for dogs in cars. I do leave mine in the car. I leave the sun roof open, windows down. Windows are tinted. Dogs have water. I also turn the stop watch on my smart phone. If I am not out in 10 minutes I leave what I had and leave the store to check on the dogs. Never more than 10 minutes in the heat.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I understand that I may have gone a little overboard when speaking with this woman, but you have to understand that 1. It IS Illegal here to leave your dog unattended in hot weather 2. This woman does this ALL the time, this isnt the first time I have seen that dog in the van parked in the same parking spot every weekend and sometimes during the week and this is the first time I have confronted her, but this is not the first time that she has been confronted. 3. To anyone saying that if she did hit me and I reported it that they would most likely believe her over me all they would have to do is take a look at the security cameras from the mall (the incident took place right infront of one and it would have been obvious I made no physical contact and she did).

I can understand all of your positions, you have your dog in the crate or loose with all windows open or back of vans/trucks/SUV's open for maximum airflow ect the dogs have access to water and cooling pads ect. This is a completely different situation the dog had little to no access to fresh air (the windows were barely down) and he did not have any water. 

So although I lost my cool a little bit (I wont be doing that again) it was in the best interest for the animal, did I go about it in the completely right mannor? Nope I should have stayed calm and not freaked out but it happened nothing I can do about it now, but just because most of you leave your dogs in your car in the hot weather (and you seem to be doing it correctly doesnt mean Im not going to call AC or the police again should I find another dog locked in a hot car, but I know now the signs of a dog in clear distress over a dog that may be in a little distress but not in immediate danger.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Different strokes for different folks I guess.

Unless I'm going to a dog suitable place, I don't take the dogs with me. Now, it's not uncommon for me to, for example, hit the gas station to fill up the car and run inside to get a few bottles of water for the ride (if we're going far) or just to have extra for the hike/walk. At that point, the hatch is up, the windows are open, and since I'm usually with my husband, someone stays with the car. If I was by myself, I'd pull closer to the store so I could leave my windows down and I'd only go in if there was no or a very short line.

As for doing something to free a dog from a hot car...I need to have rock solid proof that the dog is in such extreme duress that the dog is going to die unless something happens immediately and even then, I'd be calling 911, AC, and having physical proof of the condition of the dog prior to me doing something. I don't think I'd confront the owner unless they started it, either.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Shaolin, as I go to training classes two hours away and I show, I often have dogs with me in the car. I do stop for quick errands. I live in a small town and I drive to Tulsa for training. Tulsa has great stuff like Michaels, Kohls, a good discount liquor store etc. So yes, I do stop at those places when the dogs are with me. None of my errands take more than about 10 minutes. And yes, I can shop at Kohls in under 15 minutes. If I go in I already know what I want with no need to try something on. I despise shopping so I ma very fast. Would I go in to do my every other week grocery shopping with the dog in the car? MO WAY!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Shaolin, as I go to training classes two hours away and I show, I often have dogs with me in the car. I do stop for quick errands. I live in a small town and I drive to Tulsa for training. Tulsa has great stuff like Michaels, Kohls, a good discount liquor store etc. So yes, I do stop at those places when the dogs are with me. None of my errands take more than about 10 minutes. And yes, I can shop at Kohls in under 15 minutes. If I go in I already know what I want with no need to try something on. I despise shopping so I ma very fast. Would I go in to do my every other week grocery shopping with the dog in the car? MO WAY!


I completely agree with you!

When I was in SAR training, I'd open up all the doors and windows to the car if there wasn't a shady spot. When I stop, I make it super quick. I'm usually checking my phone every thirty seconds to make sure I haven't been gone long. I also make quick stops along the way; just a few days ago, we went to Bruester's for Ice Cream and we took Finn with us. 

On the way back, I needed to pick up Super Glue, so we hopped into a hardware store real quick; we weren't in there more than five minutes and the weather was nice, so we left the windows down a bit with Finn in the kennel. He had water and a scoop of ice cream, so we knew he was going to be fine.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Shaolin, as I go to training classes two hours away and I show, I often have dogs with me in the car. I do stop for quick errands. I live in a small town and I drive to Tulsa for training. Tulsa has great stuff like Michaels, Kohls, a good discount liquor store etc. So yes, I do stop at those places when the dogs are with me. None of my errands take more than about 10 minutes. *And yes, I can shop at Kohls in under 15 minutes. If I go in I already know what I want with no need to try something on.* I despise shopping so I ma very fast. Would I go in to do my every other week grocery shopping with the dog in the car? MO WAY!


Your Kohls must have very short lines! The day I was there and saw the dog in the vehicle it was a busy place, hardly any parking spots. I ran in to return an electric knife, was the only person in the service line and still was in the store for 15 minutes...the lines were long when I ran in and long when I went out. 15 minutes in that heat is still too long, and I'm glad I said something to that woman. 
I trained yesterday in the 90 degree heat, my dog was very hot. I had a crate fan on high, water bucket and all doors open with a good breeze, but he was still uncomfortable. I didn't want to leave him unattended in the training lot. Especially after working.
I took him for a swim in the pond after obedience and protection. The pond wasn't very cool, but it did help I think.
There isn't any shade in the lot...which makes it even worse.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm glad I don't live to close to some of you crazies. Goin' round bustin' people's car windows out. Some of you vigilantes need to just calm down and mind your own business.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

wildo said:


> I'm glad I don't live to close to some of you crazies. Goin' round bustin' people's car windows out. Some of you vigilantes need to just calm down and mind your own business.


I think it depends on the situation. I wouldn't go bustin' windows just because a dog is panting; for all I know, Fido and owner just came back from a run...but, if a dog is gasping, white gummed, and looks like it's about to keel over...and it's obvious the car has been there for a while...I'd consider it. I'd hope PD or AC would get there first, but I'd do it if the life of the dog is imminently threatened. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

I personally just plain don't do it. On a hot or sunny day, if my dog isn't coming in with me, then she just plain doesn't come. I'm not so hard up to tote my dog around. It's not worth the risk of her life, my windows, or me possibly getting arrested for getting into an altercation with somebody. It's everyone's right, and I'm not judging nor will I ever lecture anyone over it, but I don't understand the need to take your dog someplace with you that they cannot go in and have to wait in the car in a potentially harmful situation...not just talking temps now, but also vehicle theft, dog theft, vehicle damage: someone hitting your car or something in it malfunctioning, citations if a law is being broken in any way, someone coming and breaking your window or opening your door, opening crates and your dog getting out, etc), someone doing something to your dog INSIDE the car, something happening to you inside the store which results in you not getting back out in the time you had anticipated... 

If I need to make a quick stop (pick up a script, grab a snack), I drop her off at home every time and just go back out. Some may see it as troublesome, wasting gas or me being hypervigilant, but I never regret the decision.

That said, I understand your concern for the dog, OP. I would have followed the same course of action: observe the dog, call the police or animal control, maybe go inside the mall and perhaps have them call the owner of the vehicle over the loudspeaker to bring it to her attention that there is concern over the dog's welfare, and then I'd have left it alone. Wouldn't have stuck around, CERTAINLY would not have confronted the owner. Believing that you are right does not give passage to verbally assaulting another human being, no matter how stupidly we believe they're behaving.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Some of us live two hours outside the nearest city and drive there for training once a week. It's not always a situation where you can run home and drop the dog off...

Sometimes, I leave my truck running and the AC on and run quickly inside a store in the city that is not available in the 3-stop light town I live in. One of the reasons I carry a spare set of keys and also purchased keyless entry, so my dogs can be locked in.

I don't go buy a new wardrobe, but I'll do a quick in and out for something I need.

I do worry about someone breaking my window and stealing my dog, but honestly, they'd have a rough time getting him to go along. Not that it couldn't be done, but it would have to be one very determined thief acting pretty quickly to get Jack to leave my truck without me. It is a risk, though. As I've said before, my truck is insured, but the individual dog can't be replaced.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> I would like to know the posts at which I was confrontational with members here?


Sorry this is what I meant.* I see some of your posts and they are confrontational* ( off the top of my head, with a neighbor, with an older lady who asked you for money for dog food (which it really is none of your business why people own dogs , i say that in the kindest way though  and now this. ) *take the advice of members here*


Like I said you seem to have the dogs interests at heart but sometimes you get very involved in the other persons business. Maybe your young and the world can find a way to sour you, but don't let it. Trust me I see injustice alot or things that really peeve me. I have some neighbors across the street from me that a few families live in the one house. There's one particular mother that never watches her kid and the kid (about 3) is always coming out of the gate and going into the street. I have taken him home and handed him off to her several times. Very nicely I told her that if I find him alone in the street one more time, she leaves me no choice but to call the police. She didnt want that so it seems like she's been watching him. Now we waive at each other, but she knows im not kidding. My other neighbor right next door has a pit bull that is always barking at my dogs. I was afraid Dex or the pit bull might eventually jump the wall. I asked my neighbor if she wanted to help me buy a extender for the fence and she said no, because the pit bull is her 30 yr old sons that does not work. So I buy it myself. Why because my dog is very important to me and I don't want them hurt. Two months later she comes over and brings me $40 its all she can afford she says, but she appreciated that I still always waived hi, chatted with her, and gave her extra lemons of my tree. My point here is that you catch more flies with honey than vinegar.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I leave my dogs home when I can. Sometimes it is better to take one or two with me, usually to training, or to babysit. And, yes I will run an errand on the way if it makes sense to do so. I would sue anyone who broke my window, and probably win.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Brick red coloured (Canadian spelling eh!) gums...per the link earlier...

I have seen mentioned on various posts "if I see pale gums" they'll get involved....just an FYI


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> heat stroke
> 
> Dogs that have been locked in cars or confined to other hot areas on hot or humid days are also at risk of suffering heat stroke. The risk is increased because they often do not have access to water. Often dogs can suffer heat stoke after being confined to a sealed car, even for only a very short time.
> Heat stroke affects the entire body and can cause anything from only very mild signs to very severe and life threatening conditions. Dogs suffering heat stroke will usually have an elevated body temperature (greater than39.5oC). You should take your dog’s temperature rectally. *Sometimes a dog suffering from heat stroke may have had a chance to cool down and have a normal or only slightly elevated temperature by the time that you measure it. Other signs that your dog may show include persistent panting and agitation, brick red coloured gums, dullness, nausea, vomiting and diarrhoea, an elevated heart rate (greater than 120 beats per minute), weakness and muscle tremors. When it is more severe they may become confused, collapse and may have convulsions.*





GatorBytes said:


> Brick red coloured (Canadian spelling eh!) gums...per the link earlier...
> 
> I have seen mentioned on various posts "if I see pale gums" they'll get involved....just an FYI


repost link


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi is usually with me when I'm running quick errands in the hot weather.. I have two sets of keys, lock her in with the AC on, do my business and I'm out. 

I've had dogs in my car in 90+ weather, trialing, with fans/cool mats/ wide open, shaded areas.

As one posted, it's just using common sense. 

Here, if one leaves their dog in a car on a hot day, you call AC or the cops, and they are right there, tracking down the owner and giving them the "what-for"..

There was a pic on my local patch just a week or so ago, someone had their dog locked in their car on a hot day at a grocery store PARKED right next to a sign that read "Do not leave your pets in a car on a hot day"...Yeah, that person had alotta common sense..

If I saw a dog in dire distress, I am going to try and act fast, but I doubt I'd bust the windows out.. 

I see to many people who really have no common sense, 'it's just a dog', 'they should be able to handle it'..

How many K9's have we read about recently who's handlers have 'forgotten' their dogs in cars? Heck if the cops can't remember where their dogs are, how is Joe Public supposed to>


----------



## TR6 (Apr 20, 2013)

Funny thing... Yesterday after posting this I went to sams club to get stuff for my business and on my way out a lady in a jeep parks with a baby seat in the back. As she parked I noticed that right side front and rear tires were extremely bold. I am a gear head, I've modified and work on cars as a hobby for the past 5 years and even the slightest person who has a brain would realize that bald tires = no traction. No traction = can't stop the vehicle in time and won't grip around corners at all. 

So I, as polite as possible said "ma'am, I do not want to scare you and want to tell you that your tires are bold and needs to be replaced" as she was pulling out her kid. I also said that it is extremely dangerous to have bold tires especially with a kid in the back and the fact that she is driving an SUV which love to flip. Instead of saying thank you or even acknowledging my suggestion she started telling me to mind my own business and I am no body thus can't have a say and then started cussing at me... It is my problem that she has bold tires. Why? What if she flips her keep on top of my wife's car or gets on a head on with her? Or anyone's loved ones for that matter... 

I could've wrote it very simple to probe my point... Which is "people are people and 90% of em do not deserve the same oxygen as others". 

I really so not care to be in people's business unless it can effect mine. Just like the constitution... Your freedom ends when blocking another one's freedom. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

If I saw the same thing, without a doubt I would have done what the OP did. Alert the police, call animal control. Maybe this lady was just lucky that none of her dogs have died in the 50 years of doing this. Some of you guys are being harsh on the OP. At the end of the day she was concerned about the welfare and health of the dog, which I would like think we all are. 

For every responsible pet owner, there are a dozen that aren't. There are cases reported all summer long of dogs left in cars and some people just don't seem to get it. We are having heat here and media is reminding people daily not to leave their dogs in cars.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

When it's hot I don't take the dogs for a ride in the truck unless it's a destination for them. I have in a pinch been in a situation that I had the dogs in the truck and had to run into a store QUICKLY I use my remote start to keep the a/c on with the doors locked.
But as I said I leave them home in the hot weather.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

TR6 said:


> Funny thing... Yesterday after posting this I went to sams club to get stuff for my business and on my way out a lady in a jeep parks with a baby seat in the back. As she parked I noticed that right side front and rear tires were extremely bold. I am a gear head, I've modified and work on cars as a hobby for the past 5 years and even the slightest person who has a brain would realize that bald tires = no traction. No traction = can't stop the vehicle in time and won't grip around corners at all.


As someone who's not a gear head, I've always appreciated when someone has mentioned a light out, tires low/flat, etc. But I think there's still a polite way to go about it (which it sounds like you did): approach the person politely, tell them what you observed, and *if they ask for advice on how to fix it* offer advice, otherwise let them take it or leave it.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Nothing worse the a well meaning idiot. You alerted the police they checked the situation and determined it safe. You are one of the reasons I worry when I leave my dog in the car. Iv owned and taken dogs everywhere in that time. I am smart enough to keep my dogs temp in the safe zones..guess what on hot days everyone is uncomfortable. Dogs and humans can do just fine in cars on hot days depending on the vehicle, shade, windows, wind conditions. Once the law tells you its fine move on and leave people alone. One of these days someones going to get mauled and rightly so..but im sure the doggy they save will get the needle for being aggressive. Not protecting his car when some idiot breaks a window.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

lzver said:


> If I saw the same thing, without a doubt I would have done what the OP did. Alert the police, call animal control. Maybe this lady was just lucky that none of her dogs have died in the 50 years of doing this. Some of you guys are being harsh on the OP. At the end of the day she was concerned about the welfare and health of the dog, which I would like think we all are.
> 
> For every responsible pet owner, there are a dozen that aren't. There are cases reported all summer long of dogs left in cars and some people just don't seem to get it. We are having heat here and media is reminding people daily not to leave their dogs in cars.


:thumbup:

Ontario pair charged after dog left in hot car in Toronto area dies - The Globe and Mail

Two people from Sudbury, Ont., face animal-cruelty charges related to the death of a dog police say was left in a hot vehicle just north of Toronto.
York Regional Police say someone alerted security and fire crews removed the animal from a vehicle Sunday afternoon at the Vaughan Mills Mall.
The one-year-old Labrador died a short time later.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx,and xxxxxxxxxxxxxx 20, have been charged with causing unnecessary suffering to an animal.
They were released and are due in a Newmarket, Ont., court July 10.
The temperature was in the 30-degree range on Sunday, with higher humidex values.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

A life or death issue | RedRover

2011
*7/22/2011, Sacramento, CA*
*Woman arrested after puppy dies in hot car*

*7/18/2011, Johnson City, TN*
*Dog dies in hot car, owner speaks out*

*6/22/2011, Ontario, CA*
*Dog left in hot car dies while owner shops*

*4/11/2011, Altamonte Springs, FL*
*Two pugs left in hot car in mall parking lot*

*8/31/2010, Washington, DC*
*Dog dies inside hot car*

and so on and so on and so on...dead dead dead.

*/9/2010, Salisbury, MD*
*Woman left six dogs locked in a hot car*
Salisbury police said a man and a woman _left six dogs locked in a hot car for more than three hours_. _One dog died._ Police were called to a vehicle at the Centre Mall in Salisbury Sunday afternoon. The six dogs, who appeared to be in distress from the heat, were in the car with _the windows down only one inch._ Police entered the car and found the temperature to be more than 105 degrees. _(WBALTV.COM)_


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I actually had a nice convo with a guy at CVS as we parked next to each other. It was 90-something with a heat index over 100. He had dogs in his truck cab. I smiled and said warmly, "Is your AC staying on for those pretty babies?" He laughed said, "Oh yes, those dogs get treated better than I do." We chatted about dog stuff as we both walked in the store.

ETA: I heard from the vet staff at the shelter that the lab who was surrendered with heat stroke (per my earlier post) lived. The shelter vet staff saved the dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ya know, then the cops murder their dogs in their cruisers, it is an accident, it is a tragedy, it is so sad. But they will not hesitate to give you a ticket for your own personal tragedy, accident, sad time.

No one is suggesting that hot cars can be seriously dangerous to dogs, but once the OP notified the authorities, she should not have called more authorities, and then confronted the owner of the car aggressively. 

Put it this way, choke chains can to serious damange to a dog. Should you run up to everyone on the street that is using them and warn them by saying, ARE YOU TRYING TO WRECK YOUR DOG'S WINDPIPE? 

Prong collars look cruel to a lot of people. Should you call AC if you see someone correcting their dog with a prong collar, and after they come and tell you that that is the correct way to use the collar, should you go up to the person and tell them they should train with treats? I mean, because that is for the benefit of the dog, at least in the activists opinion. 

Ok, so the hot car is an immediate danger IF it is a dangerously hot car. There are a lot of immediate dangers. And the answer when you see someone with a dog in immediate danger, is to either call an authority and accept thier judgement; or talk to the owner, maintaining your cool, saying your piece, and not argueing with the person.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

FWIW, saw this on petfinder:










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ah well, in NE Ohio it can be 42 degrees and a few hours later 88 degrees. I wear out the switch in my car from heater to air conditioning. 

People are stupid too. If they see your hatch up, and the dog barks at them, they may just shut the hatch. So I leave my windows half down too. And then it rains, and rains, and rains, and rains, and rains here. If it isn't raining, it is snowing. It rained today. It rained yesterday. I rained the day before. But that doesn't mean it didn't break 90 degrees. 

I still have to put up my sun screens over the dogs' kennels. I have been waiting for a morning when it isn't raining. I may never get one. Ever.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This was just posted on FB by my local AC:

Kalamazoo County Animal Services & Enforcement
Liked · 2 hours ago 

3 dogs have been removed from hot cars since Saturday. Please be aware that our department will remove any animal that appears to be in distress. Aside from the potential danger to your pet, pet owners face criminal charges.

This picture was taken today in Kalamazoo. 2 dogs were removed from a car by Animal Services Officers that had all 4 windows cracked in direct sunlight. The inside temperature of the car was 122°. The outdoor temperature at the time was only 77°.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Too late to edit, but this is another post today from Kzoo AC:







*Update: Owner has been located. Thank you!* 

KCASE is looking for the owners of a male Golden Retriever that appears to have collapsed from heat exhaustion in the 3000 blk of N. 35th Street. The dog came in with a body temperature of 107.7° which is well above the normal 100-102°. Officers and Kennel staff are stabilizing the dog and working to reduce his body heat, however he is not out of the woods at this time. Please call if you know this dog.

Let this be a reminder to all dog owners that in high temps, especially with such high humidity, dogs are prone to heat stroke, heat exhaustion, and other heat related complications. Please provide proper water and shelter for your dogs from the heat. In extreme temps, outdoor dogs may need to be moved to cooler areas inside your home, basement or garage.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Dogs and humans can do just fine in cars on hot days depending on the vehicle, shade, windows, wind conditions. Once the law tells you its fine move on and leave people alone. One of these days someones going to get mauled and rightly so..but im sure the doggy they save will get the needle for being aggressive. Not protecting his car when some idiot breaks a window.


The way I look at it is I don't do well in a vehicle on a hot day with no air and the windows cracked open, so why should my dog or any dog for that matter? How often do you get into a car on a 75 degree day, with no windows open and the car has been sitting for even an hour? Do you continue to drive without opening any windows or turning on the air? You would be lying if you said it wouldn't bother you. If I'm miserable and uncomfortable and I have shorts and a tank top on, how does a dog full of fur feel? If a dog was in distress, I would not even think twice about breaking a window to give it some relief. I wouldn't worry about the bite, because chances are that at that point the dog is to weak and can hardly breath.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Too late to edit, but this is another post today from Kzoo AC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was this dog in a car or just outside in the heat? I hope that he is okay..he is a pretty boy. I hope that the owners are heavily fined and learn there lesson.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

How Hot Does it Get in a Parked Car Dr Ernie Ward - YouTube

Vet does 30 min test (vid. is 5 min.), temp read with windows cracked (all 4 - 2-3 inches) and describes how it feels and then from a dogs perspective as trapped, stressed.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I saw that vid too Gator, I thought it was really good.

Unfortunately, the people who get it, get it. The people who don't never will, or don't care, because everyone knows not to leave their dog in a hot car, but it happens every year.

I went to Woofstock last year (or the year before??) and it was BRUTALLY hot. I remember hearing on the news that some dog owners who were there, went shopping at Vaughan Mills for THREE HOURS, leaving their Weim in the car with windows cracked and the dog died.

I couldn't believe someone who obviously is a dog lover if they were at woofstock, could be so clueless, especially when they were out in that heat themselves that day. It was that kind of opressive heat, with no breeze and 100% humidity, it was unbearably hot out.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

blackshep said:


> I saw that vid too Gator, I thought it was really good.
> 
> Unfortunately, the people who get it, get it. The people who don't never will, or don't care, because everyone knows not to leave their dog in a hot car, but it happens every year.
> 
> ...


My A/C in my truck is broken and a couple weeks ago took my dog to a friends (about a 20 min. drive), even with my window down (G's only a crack as I had to keep his head in on the highway), he was overheated with the sun shining in through the windshield at 100 km/hr. I had to go to the beer store first, so I did that and then came home to get him


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

I just want to put those people on a leash and leave them in a hot car without water for a couple of hours at a time (till they die). I think the local pounds and shelters should be allowed to do what is necessary to open a vehicle and remove any animal that they find in this situation. I think local law enforcement should be recruited and allowed to do the same. Heat stress is a horrible death and completely avoidable. Darn I guess it started me on a rant too. Grrrrrr................. Support smart and loving animal husbandry at all levels.....

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Wel I should keep my mouth shut but I got busted today. I left apache in her crate in my car for about 15 minutes with the windows wide open while I went into costco. A cop was waiting for me.
He said she looks hot, told me its against the law. I just listened until he let me go. She really wasnt overheated at all, she didnt accept water upon exiting the car and was ready to go run. It wouldve sucked if I got charged witha criminal misdemeanor as the law is written, I do understand the need for that law though.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

And it would have sucked if your dog had brain damage or worse....what were the temps/humidity levels? Sunshine? All that plays into it, of course.

I trained today in the 90's temps with humidity and sun. I ran a crate fan, had all doors open and a water bucket inside the crate. My dog was HOT before we did obedience. Then he had to do a long down in the sun after obedience. When we do OB, it is drive building, capping and doing retrieves and a send out or three along with a restrained recall. 
Luckily I parked in the only shaded spot, so my van was not any different than the field temps. 

After protection we immediately went down to the pond for a cool off. Everyone at training is cautious... and many put their dogs in the kennel runs instead of leaving them in vehicles. There is no way I'd leave my dog today for 15 minutes in a commercial parking lot, even with a crate fan and water bucket.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wal-Mart Worker Fired For Calling Police - Business Insider
WOW, congrats to her on her wise choice, hope she finds another job asap!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Wal-Mart Worker Fired For Calling Police - Business Insider
> WOW, congrats to her on her wise choice, hope she finds another job asap!


I agree that she made the right choice. Walmart should be ashamed of themselves...maybe I won't shop there because of the way they treated her.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

years ago i would leave my dog in my jeep with the roof off and one of those cooling blankets that you soak in water and it absorbs moisture and coolness. also had ice cubes and water for my pa.longest i ever left him like that was 20 minutes. op is lucky she didn't pepper sprayed, hit, stabbed or shot. sounds like you tried to hang every abuse ever committed against a dog on this one person. you spoke to the cop, shouldn't have gone further.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah it wouldve sucked if she fried in my car, but she didnt and wasnt experiencing overheating at all. So that argument is mute unless I wouldve left her alot longer.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Tomorrow I train. Problem is, I train three dogs in two hour-long classes. It will be HOT tomorrow. Now I can leave the windows down, and the dogs in crates with the back up. They will most likely not be any hotter than they would be anywhere else. I mean the SUV is silver, and it would be worse if it was dark colored. With the windows down and the back up, it is no hotter inside than it is at home in their kennels. Not really. But, from 6-7 it will be hot, and I may just take one pup and the others are out of luck. Leaving the dog crated in the car when temps are over 90 degrees here is still too hot. Even wide open. I have sun screens in their kennels, and they can walk around and find a better spot. Where in a crate, their body heat will rise more even being somewhat ventilated. 

So, it looks like I will be only working one dog if we have class at all.


----------

